# okay so addoption papers?



## beckynbump25

hiya all were a bit stuck me and OH went to apply for council housing we sent off OH's passport as i.d because thats the only i.d he has got.
but they have sent us a letter requesting another form of i.d we can't really get any where with out it, any way to the point OH was adopted by his moms husband now ex and he has no contact with either of his mom or his adopted dad (so to speak)
so anyone whats the best was to get the adoption papers and birth certificate? please x :shrug:


----------



## gem1985x

I'm sure you can get a copy Of your birth certificate from the birth registrar ? Up here I think it costs 11 quid for a copy of your birth certificate ? X


----------



## CareBear

Contact the general registrar office and they will be able to supply copies of the birth certificate and adoption order.

https://www.gro.gov.uk/gro/content/


----------

